# What's the best Triphala product?



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi everyone. Well, I started taking Triphala tablets from Xandu (an Indian company). I thought I felt results in the first couple of days but nothing recently. I'm taking 12 tablets a day! I'm wondering if I should switch to another brand or take Triphala powder instead. (I also take 750 mg. of magnesium a day).


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

ng -I take triphala from Planetary Sources and I find it at the health food store. Each tablet is 1000mg and I take two when I get up and two an hour before dinner (4000mg/day).I also take 750 - 1000mg of magnesium after dinner.This has been working for me for over a month now.Good luck...loonp.s. I also (of course) drink tons of water and eat at least 35 grams of fiber a day...


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

yes the same kind that Loon uses (Planetary), they are endorsed by some doctor Teiro??? something like that i think.


----------



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Loon and Atrain:I've tried a couple of health food stores in Toronto but couldn't find any. Which health food store carries it? Do you order directly from the company?


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

i think there is a planetary formulas website..... maybe soemthing like www.plantaryformulas.com ???? if not try going through yahoo


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I first found out about triphala from this bb and looked on teh planetary sources website - but I can't remember it for sure either.I buy them at my local health food store (Down to Earth) but I don't think they are a chain - just something here on Maui.I know you can order them over the internet...good luck.loon


----------

